# Kiwi Valentine's Day 2019



## LofaSofa (Feb 14, 2019)

*Tag a fellow Kiwi and tell them how much you care and appreciate them! * 






*Hopefully it'll make them feel a little better about being a pathetic faggot who's alone this Valentine's Day.*


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 14, 2019)

@JambledUpWords your thread yesterday kicked me right in the feels. I didn't appreciate that.

Kidding. 

Happy Valentine's day.


----------



## Rokko (Feb 14, 2019)

@LofaSofasMom
I care!


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 14, 2019)

Awww, that's so sweet ~ <3
The Kiwis that mean a lot to me are:
@J A N D E K, @PrincessJupiter, @Nekromantik, @Sword Fighter Super, @Dink Smallwood, @ATaxingWoman, @Cosmos, @Feels Over Reals, @dysentery, @Spl00gies , @ICameToplaY and many others!

A big Nazi kiss and sugar heart to you all!


----------



## SweetDefeat01 (Feb 14, 2019)

@everyone


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 14, 2019)

I fucked @Selma Henderson in the ear.


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 14, 2019)

@Heinrich Himmler for being my favorite Nazi
@DrainRedRain for making the necro thread.
@ICameToplaY because I hate your signature.
@J A N D E K because your just a cutie.

You all are...


----------



## Cake Farts (Feb 14, 2019)

@Cake Farts


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 14, 2019)

Love is a battlefield. The warriors at my side:
@Oscar Wildean , @awoo , @Reynard ,@Y2K Baby, @Kiwi Jeff, @dysentery, @Feels Over Reals, @Heinrich Himmler, @Sword Fighter Super, @LofaSofa, @ToroidalBoat, @ICameToplaY, @chekovia, @Second_Missing_Primarch, @Sammy, @Spl00gies, @Bassomatic, @Okkervils, @Nekromantik, @ATaxingWoman, @Rumpled Foreskin, @Sexy Times Hitler...

Just met, but falling for you:
@cumrobbery, @dannyfrickenp, @Alan Pardew

Gone, but not forgotten:
@Cinderblock, @SelmaHendersen, @Outer Party Member 

<3 Nobody loves you... like me <3


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> Love is a battlefield. The warriors at my side:
> @Y2K Baby, @Kiwi Jeff, @dysentery, @Feels Over Reals, @Heinrich Himmler, @Sword Fighter Super, @LofaSofa, @ToroidalBoat, @ICameToplaY, @chekovia, @Second_Missing_Primarch, @Sammy, @Spl00gies, @Bassomatic, @Okkervils, @Nekromantik, @ATaxingWoman, @Sexy Times Hitler...
> 
> Just met, but falling for you:
> ...


Refused


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

This pug  is too gushy. AND not like a Fruit Gusher.... Which I want...


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 14, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Refused


wat

why

EDIT: Ninja’d while I tried to pick up the pieces of my broken, little heart.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> This pug  is too gushy. AND not like a Fruit Gusher.... Which I want...





J A N D E K said:


> wat
> 
> why


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 14, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> This pug  is too gushy. AND not like a Fruit Gusher.... Which I want...


When I was a wee child, at school a bunch of my mates and I would have contests to see who could fit the most fruit gushers up their urethra. I miss those days.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 14, 2019)

@Mola Ram stole my heart...well, tore it out still beating is more like it.


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 14, 2019)

wtf I hate valentines now


----------



## Monolith (Feb 14, 2019)

@Trilby is a good artfag. He gets to live.


----------



## Higgins (Feb 14, 2019)

@everyone since I don’t know any of you that will.


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 14, 2019)

Higgins said:


> @everyone since I don’t know any of you that will.


I don't know Will either.


----------



## UW 411 (Feb 14, 2019)

All Kiwi's deserve love and acceptance! 

_Except *you. Yes, you.*_


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 14, 2019)

@BigTubboWithLittleChina  You have my favorite username on the entire site.  Happy Valentine's Day to you!


----------



## Coelacanth (Feb 14, 2019)

@ShittyRecolor you've been very encouraging and nice to my artwork. Also the Sonichu Jams you've hosted have been really fun to be a part of. You have earned my love!


----------



## Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi (Feb 14, 2019)

Death to @everyone with love.


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 14, 2019)

@ToroidalBoat, @Y2K Baby, @Kiwi Jeff- I enjoy your witty banters on my profile page!
@ICameToplaY, @Jewelsmakerguy, @Cosmos, @ATaxingWoman, @toilet_rainbow and everyone else I follow- You mean a lot to me and I have tons of fun interacting with you in our "usual" threads! May you indulge in all your favorite kinds of chocolate!


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Feb 14, 2019)

just dont eat chocolate please.
the world doesnt need any more fatasses.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> just dont eat chocolate please.
> the world doesnt need any more fatasses.


Unless you're a girl.


----------



## omori (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## BeanBidan (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentine's Day ya beautiful bastards


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 14, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> just dont eat chocolate please.
> the world doesnt need any more fatasses.


Oh, hush. Holidays can be counted as "cheat days".


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 14, 2019)

happy red stuff and chocolate day


----------



## AbyssStarer (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy single's asshurt day!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

AbyssStarer said:


> Happy single's asshurt day!


@bearycool 
@Jon-Kacho 
@Beta Faggot 
@Dink Smallwood


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 14, 2019)

@PinstripeLuns for giving me a hug a few days ago


----------



## bearycool (Feb 14, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> @bearycool
> @Jon-Kacho
> @Beta Faggot
> @Dink Smallwood



I'm currently in the "couple's buttslam" category.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

bearycool said:


> I'm currently in the "couple's buttslam" category.


Does it fit? Do you sit?


----------



## Higgins (Feb 14, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> I don't know Will either.



Amazing the difference a single letter can make for a full sentence


----------



## Wraith (Feb 14, 2019)

@AmericanLollinatorMace
Come back soon.


----------



## Mender Bug (Feb 14, 2019)

All of the kiwis, but especially our dear leader @Null, whose livestreams help me survive rush hour.


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 14, 2019)

Just to let you all know I would consume every one of your souls <3


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 14, 2019)

It's the perfect time of the year to post this.


----------



## Beta Faggot (Feb 14, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> @bearycool
> @Jon-Kacho
> @Beta Faggot
> @Dink Smallwood


Love u too <3


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

Beta Faggot said:


> Love u too <3


Let me anally penetrate you.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Feb 14, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> Oh, hush. Holidays can be counted as "cheat days".



as long as you get to sweat that nice ass afterwards, I guess you can cheat all you want.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Feb 14, 2019)

@Sammy @BOLDYSPICY! @dannyfrickenp @JSGOTI @LofaSofa @DrainRedRain @Pina Colada @Kiwi Jeff @entropyseekswork @Cricket @ToroidalBoat @Uncanny Valley @Terror Rism @Bassomatic @Deadpool @Cthulu @Ride 

Love you fam

Anyone who I bought supporters I <3 you as well.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> nice ass


@Pina Colada 
POST YOUR ASS NOW NOW NOW


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 14, 2019)

Time to give a fictional character fictional chocolates for another year in a row


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 14, 2019)

someone buy me a pizza


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> someone buy me a pizza


Give me a kiss first.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Feb 14, 2019)

Everyone (except Dee Price) is entitled to a virtual hug from me! Hugs all around!


----------



## drain (Feb 14, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> @Sammy @BOLDYSPICY! @dannyfrickenp @JSGOTI @LofaSofa @DrainRedRain @Pina Colada @Kiwi Jeff @entropyseekswork @Cricket @ToroidalBoat @Uncanny Valley @Terror Rism @Bassomatic @Deadpool @Cthulu @Ride
> 
> Love you fam
> 
> Anyone who I bought supporters I <3 you as well.



dude, i love u too <3


----------



## drain (Feb 14, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> @Heinrich Himmler for being my favorite Nazi
> @DrainRedRain for making the necro thread.
> @ICameToplaY because I hate your signature.
> @J A N D E K because your just a cutie.
> ...



let me necro u ass bby ayyyyyyy


----------



## Lunete (Feb 14, 2019)

There is no such thing as love...


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 14, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> someone buy me a pizza


Alright, hold on. 
HEY, @A Cold Potato


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 14, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Alright, hold on.
> HEY, @A Cold Potato


give dox


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentine's everyone! Love you all.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Alright, hold on.
> HEY, @A Cold Potato


Stole my line.


Fougaro said:


> Happy Valentine's everyone! Love you all.
> 
> View attachment 665846


Twerk for the dead homies.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 14, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Stole my line.
> 
> Twerk for the dead homies.


Lol ninja'd


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 14, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> A big Nazi kiss and sugar heart to you all!


I also have one for you.


----------



## Feathers and Stones (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Article 13 day!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

Feathers and Stones said:


> Happy Article 13 day!


Is your avatar farting/pooping


----------



## Feathers and Stones (Feb 14, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Is your avatar farting/pooping


stop talking about your fetishes


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

Feathers and Stones said:


> stop talking about your fetishes


Start talking about yours.


----------



## Uterus Burns (Feb 14, 2019)

I am forever alone


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Feb 14, 2019)

Uterus Burns said:


> I am forever alone


Nah fam you've got us.
Your posts will never leave the side. (Evil laughter in german)
And if this isn't enough,
I've got you covered:


Spoiler
















Fröhlichen Valentinstag!
From an german Kiwi.


----------



## pomme (Feb 14, 2019)

Everyone on this site will die a kissless virgin.


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 14, 2019)

I thought @Rumpled Foreskin rated my post horrifying because of the poster, but he's just rated everything horrifying like a little horror slut. I thought I was special Rumpled.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 14, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> I thought @Rumpled Foreskin rated my post horrifying because of the poster, but he's just rated everything horrifying like a little horror slut. I thought I was special Rumpled.


You are special boo-boo <3


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Feb 14, 2019)

@ShittyRecolor for not bringing up that I haven't submitted my fan jam page yet and hopefully continuing that trend until at least the 19th.


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 14, 2019)

The best thing about Valentine's day is the day after when all the candy is on sale. I really love chocolate covered cherries, ok.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Feb 14, 2019)

Every Valentine's Day i can't help but to remember this escene from Astro Figther Sunred


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 14, 2019)

@Pina Colada, @Kinkshamer, @Alan Pardew, @Trilby, @Super Collie, @Echs Why Zed and to all my other followers, hope your V-Days are going good.

Same with everyone else who'll see this. Remember to take care, have fun and wear protection (or don't, whatever).


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 14, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> @ShittyRecolor for not bringing up that I haven't submitted my fan jam page yet and hopefully continuing that trend until at least the 19th.
> 
> View attachment 665930


I wanna make a nuubuu with you.


----------



## JM 590 (Feb 14, 2019)

Here's a thing I just made... while being alone on Valentine's Day, myself:


----------



## Bennett Beeny (Feb 14, 2019)

im reporting everyone posting in this thread to the incel patrol u faggots make me sick


----------



## BradyBunchFan (Feb 14, 2019)

@yawning sneasel


----------



## Slowboat to China (Feb 14, 2019)

@Chandler Cats, you're a sweetheart and you stress too much. I hope 2019 treats you well.

@Mola Ram, I can't decide if I want to worship you or @Jaimas more. I am in awe of your gloriously long, hard posts.

@Null, you've created a space and opened it to raving autistic loons. You're never getting rid of us now. You are now the Internet equivalent of a crazy woman with a houseful of 300 cats shitting everywhere. Godspeed, you mad bastard, and Happy Valentine's Day Massacre.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 14, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> @Sammy @BOLDYSPICY! @dannyfrickenp @JSGOTI @LofaSofa @DrainRedRain @Pina Colada @Kiwi Jeff @entropyseekswork @Cricket @ToroidalBoat @Uncanny Valley @Terror Rism @Bassomatic @Deadpool @Cthulu @Ride
> 
> Love you fam
> 
> Anyone who I bought supporters I <3 you as well.


I'm lazy so what he said but add @Feline Darkmage and @Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. @Chandler Cats, @Nurse Ratchet  and of course @Rat Speaker himself.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Feb 14, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> @ShittyRecolor for not bringing up that I haven't submitted my fan jam page yet and hopefully continuing that trend until at least the 19th.
> 
> View attachment 665930


Aw, thankew! Have fun with your page, I'm sure it'll be worth the wait!



Coelacanth said:


> @ShittyRecolor you've been very encouraging and nice to my artwork. Also the Sonichu Jams you've hosted have been really fun to be a part of. You have earned my love!



Thank you so much! Awww, now I feel bad for not thinking of something nice to give to all you Kiwis. Let's see if we can fix that...


----------



## Rat Speaker (Feb 14, 2019)

Deadpool said:


> I'm lazy so what he said but add @Feline Darkmage and @Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. @Chandler Cats, @Nurse Ratchet  and of course @Rat Speaker himself.


Im a she, respect my pronouns or I'll murder your family.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Greeting Card Industrial Complex Day fellow kiwis.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 14, 2019)

I can't mention everyone on the website, but I love all of you. No homo. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 14, 2019)

Mr Magenta walks into the room. “It is Valentine’s Day Trent!” Mr Magenta screams. Trent comes running down the steps. “I desire anus!” Mr Magenta screams. “I do indeed indeed desire cocks for my anus!” Trent says with a sly smile. “LET ME AT THAT ANUS!” Mr Magenta screams and charges towards the anus of Trent. “Not so fast speedy Gonzales!” Trent screams and quickly side steps and runs up the steps. “Get back here with that anus.” Mr Magenta screams and runs up the steps in hot pursuit. Trent grabs a huge vase and smashes it over mr magenta’s head. “Simply why was this?” Mr Magenta says. “Because you didn’t give me any flowers for Valentine’s Day. Mr Magenta runs down the steps, then runs back up with roses in his hands. “Bend over mate.” Mr Magenta screams. Trent bends over mr Magenta with a giant thrusts slams his whole fist with the flowers in it directly into Trent’s anus so much pleasure for Trent! “No more games, time for pleasure!” Mr Magenta screams, and then slams his penis into the anus of Trent.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Feb 14, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> @Sammy @BOLDYSPICY! @dannyfrickenp @JSGOTI @LofaSofa @DrainRedRain @Pina Colada @Kiwi Jeff @entropyseekswork @Cricket @ToroidalBoat @Uncanny Valley @Terror Rism @Bassomatic @Deadpool @Cthulu @Ride
> 
> Love you fam
> 
> Anyone who I bought supporters I <3 you as well.


Love you too, babe. Have a puppy.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 14, 2019)

@Reynard, @Dink Smallwood, @Derbydollar, @Y2K Baby, @Kiwi Jeff, @FatFuckFrank, @Heinrich Himmler, @Somari1996, @LofaSofa, @J A N D E K, @dysentery, @Feline Darkmage, @NARPASSWORD, @Pina Colada, @Apoth42, @FierceBrosnan, @DrainRedRain, @Vrakks, @ICametoLurk, @Oscar Wildean, @Nekromantik, @Un Platano, @PsychoNerd054, @lil bitch, @adorable bitch, @atm, @cumrobbery, @Ron /pol/, @ToroidalBoat, @awoo, @Big Bad Fish, @Autismo Pinochet, @chekovia, @firestoopscience, @Fougaro, @Idea Waifu, @Give Her The D, @Flustercuck, @Alan Pardew, @Syaoran Li, @Ass eating cunt, @A Cold Potato, @Fagatron, @FataBataRang, @gachacunt, @Kamiii, @Fandom Trash, @Tetraphobia, @Uncanny Valley, @trombonista


----------



## Tetra (Feb 14, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> @Reynard, @Dink Smallwood, @Derbydollar, @Y2K Baby, @Kiwi Jeff, @FatFuckFrank, @Heinrich Himmler, @Somari1996, @LofaSofa, @J A N D E K, @dysentery, @Feline Darkmage, @NARPASSWORD, @Pina Colada, @Apoth42, @FierceBrosnan, @DrainRedRain, @Vrakks, @ICametoLurk, @Oscar Wildean, @Nekromantik, @Un Platano, @PsychoNerd054, @lil bitch, @adorable bitch, @atm, @cumrobbery, @Ron /pol/, @ToroidalBoat, @awoo, @Big Bad Fish, @Autismo Pinochet, @chekovia, @firestoopscience, @Fougaro, @Idea Waifu, @Give Her The D, @Flustercuck, @Alan Pardew, @Syaoran Li, @Ass eating cunt, @A Cold Potato, @Fagatron, @FataBataRang, @gachacunt, @Kamiii, @Fandom Trash, @Tetraphobia, @Uncanny Valley, @trombonista



I wuw u 2 champ

and @Somari


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 14, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> @Reynard, @Dink Smallwood, @Derbydollar, @Y2K Baby, @Kiwi Jeff, @FatFuckFrank, @Heinrich Himmler, @Somari1996, @LofaSofa, @J A N D E K, @dysentery, @Feline Darkmage, @NARPASSWORD, @Pina Colada, @Apoth42, @FierceBrosnan, @DrainRedRain, @Vrakks, @ICametoLurk, @Oscar Wildean, @Nekromantik, @Un Platano, @PsychoNerd054, @lil bitch, @adorable bitch, @atm, @cumrobbery, @Ron /pol/, @ToroidalBoat, @awoo, @Big Bad Fish, @Autismo Pinochet, @chekovia, @firestoopscience, @Fougaro, @Idea Waifu, @Give Her The D, @Flustercuck, @Alan Pardew, @Syaoran Li, @Ass eating cunt, @A Cold Potato, @Fagatron, @FataBataRang, @gachacunt, @Kamiii, @Fandom Trash, @Tetraphobia, @Uncanny Valley, @trombonista



Adding @ATaxingWoman, @Alex's True Face, @Trilby, @Dirt McGirt, and @You Can't Sit With Us!


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Feb 14, 2019)

@Trilby because he's a really nice guy and draws great art.  He's also a fellow old-timer, so we have a lot in common.

@Desire Lines @Sexy Times Hitler @J A N D E K @Muncie Anderson @WEEDle  You guys have great taste in music!

@Tiny Clanger @StyrofoamFridge For your contributions to the Amberlynn thread.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 14, 2019)

@Cosmos @Sword Fighter Super @Y2K Baby @Heinrich Himmler @Rumpled Foreskin @Jaimas @Testaclese Maximus  Happy Valentines Day you crazies!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 14, 2019)

@Crunchy Leaf and @Lysenko for being my chat buddies, and also @The Last Stand for being my secret santa.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 14, 2019)

@Fandom Trash is the bomb

@Hui is my sex slave (I may or may not have killed him and ate the delicious, man-meat chili)

@OtterParty Rest In Peace, you beautiful bastard.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> @Fandom Trash is the bomb
> 
> @Hui is my sex slave (I may or may not have killed him and ate the delicious, man-meat chili)
> 
> @OtterParty Rest In Peace, you beautiful bastard.


@Fandom Trash is a gay loser.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Feb 14, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> Adding @ATaxingWoman, @Alex's True Face, @Trilby, @Dirt McGirt, and @You Can't Sit With Us!


you ugly lol


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 14, 2019)

You Can't Sit With Us said:


> you ugly lol


No u!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 14, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> No u!


WE DID IT, BOYS.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 15, 2019)

Can you all just put his as your status for a day?
https://youtu.be/md3B3I7Nmvw


----------



## FunkoPoop (Feb 15, 2019)

There is no love.


----------



## MY 405 (Feb 15, 2019)

Slowboat to China said:


> @Chandler Cats, you're a sweetheart and you stress too much. I hope 2019 treats you well.
> 
> @Mola Ram, I can't decide if I want to worship you or @Jaimas more. I am in awe of your gloriously long, hard posts.
> 
> @Null, you've created a space and opened it to raving autistic loons. You're never getting rid of us now. You are now the Internet equivalent of a crazy woman with a houseful of 300 cats shitting everywhere. Godspeed, you mad bastard, and Happy Valentine's Day Massacre.


I will forever be greatful to you for introducing me to the denizens of Craggy Island.  I've just lost my mom, who battled a degenerative terminal illness for 8 years.  I never told anyone here, just because there was nothing any of you could do to help.  So yes, loads of stress for many years, and I've shed a great deal of it in past few weeks and am now wrestling with different ones.  I also have some great help now, and it will sort itself out.  I mostly just lurk these days, but so many of you mean a great deal to me.  We still howl over your Ren Faire stories and bless you for Father Ted.  Happy Valentine's Day.  I hear Father Ted is a racist now.  (thank you for thinking of me).

There's so many of you I wish a happy day to.  It's too long a list.  But you held me up when I was at my lowest and it was much appreciated when I needed it most.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 15, 2019)

@Dynastia because even gas huffing abbos need love


----------



## PrincessHomura (Feb 15, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> @Reynard, @Dink Smallwood, @Derbydollar, @Y2K Baby, @Kiwi Jeff, @FatFuckFrank, @Heinrich Himmler, @Somari1996, @LofaSofa, @J A N D E K, @dysentery, @Feline Darkmage, @NARPASSWORD, @Pina Colada, @Apoth42, @FierceBrosnan, @DrainRedRain, @Vrakks, @ICametoLurk, @Oscar Wildean, @Nekromantik, @Un Platano, @PsychoNerd054, @lil bitch, @adorable bitch, @atm, @cumrobbery, @Ron /pol/, @ToroidalBoat, @awoo, @Big Bad Fish, @Autismo Pinochet, @chekovia, @firestoopscience, @Fougaro, @Idea Waifu, @Give Her The D, @Flustercuck, @Alan Pardew, @Syaoran Li, @Ass eating cunt, @A Cold Potato, @Fagatron, @FataBataRang, @gachacunt, @Kamiii, @Fandom Trash, @Tetraphobia, @Uncanny Valley, @trombonista






ICameToplaY said:


> Adding @ATaxingWoman, @Alex's True Face, @Trilby, @Dirt McGirt, and @You Can't Sit With Us!



I feel left out ;_;


----------



## Overcast (Feb 15, 2019)

@PrincessJupiter

Now you're not left out. : )


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 15, 2019)

@J A N D E K you called me your other life soulmate and don't even list me, pfft I see how it is.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Feb 15, 2019)

scorptatious said:


> @PrincessJupiter
> 
> Now you're not left out. : )



Thanks


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Feb 15, 2019)

@Cool kitties club because he chose me and im desperate


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 15, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> @J A N D E K you called me your other life soulmate and don't even list me, pfft I see how it is.


I’m sorry... I gave you a personal shout out on my profile because you are special, so when I was typing this up my mind must have thought you were included here. 

I was in the middle of adding people I missed when Y2K Baby publicly humiliated me and totally ruined Valentine’s Day for me... 

I missed you, Awoo, and Reynard.  I’m sorry


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 15, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> I’m sorry... I gave you a personal shout out on my profile because you are special, so when I was typing this up my mind must have thought you were included here.
> 
> I was in the middle of adding people I missed when Y2K Baby publicly humiliated me and totally ruined Valentine’s Day for me...
> 
> I missed you, Awoo, and Reynard.  I’m sorry



Everything is @Y2K Baby's fault.


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 15, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Everything is @Y2K Baby's fault.


As much as I want to agree... it was my oversight.

There are 364 days a year for thoughtless, heartless interaction in this cesspool... one simple little day to spread a little love and people still can’t do it. Humanity sucks.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 15, 2019)

Oh shit!!!


PrincessJupiter said:


> I feel left out ;_;


@PrincessJupiter I'm sorry!!!!!


----------



## PrincessHomura (Feb 15, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> Oh shit!!!
> 
> @PrincessJupiter I'm sorry!!!!!



It's okay  I appreciate your cuteness anyway.


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Feb 15, 2019)

I just have to give props to @Mesh Gear Fox, @J A N D E K, @Trilby, @Y2K Baby, @BoredAtHome, @LiveFromNS, and a few others who I either missed or can't think of right now.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 15, 2019)

A special belated Valentine for all the friends I've made on here. (And to mutuals on here.)






Especially to @J A N D E K, @ICameToplaY, @Kiwi Jeff, @FierceBrosnan, @ATaxingWoman, @StarkRavingMad, @Heinrich Himmler, @Reynard, @Rumpled Foreskin, @Uncanny Valley, @Trilby, @Bassomatic.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 15, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> A special belated Valentine for all the friends I've made on here. (And to mutuals on here.)
> 
> View attachment 667053
> 
> Especially to @J A N D E K, @ICameToplaY, @Kiwi Jeff, @FierceBrosnan, @ATaxingWoman, @StarkRavingMad, @Heinrich Himmler, @Reynard, @Rumpled Foreskin, @Uncanny Valley, @Trilby, @Bassomatic.


Why no me


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 15, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Why no me


I'll fucking kill you.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 15, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> I'll fucking kill you.



I was going to make a separate post but you just said you'll kill me so now you get nothing.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 15, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> I was going to make a separate post but you just said you'll kill me so now you get nothing.


I was going to not mail you a bomb but look where we are now.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 15, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> I was going to not mail you a bomb but look where we are now.



Happy VD.


----------

